# Ceased trading..Dream Holidays



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hertfordshire-based travel company Dream Holidays Limited, established in 2009, has ceased trading with immediate effect. The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has stepped in to protect holidaymakers currently abroad. 

The CAA estimates that around 525 people are currently overseas – all of them will be able to complete their holidays and return to the UK thanks to the CAA’s ATOL protection. Around 1,800 people with forward bookings with the company will be able to claim a full refund for their holidays from the CAA. 

Dream Holidays, which held a bond for £265,000 with the CAA, predominantly sold tour operator package holidays to Greece and Cyprus under ATOL 10208. The CAA will be arranging repatriation for all Dream Holidays' customers in line with the scheduled end of their holiday.

Advice for Dream Holidays' customers who are currently overseas

The CAA will ensure that all Dream Holidays' customers are able to fly home as planned; they should therefore arrive at the airport in time to check-in for their flights home as normal.

The CAA is working to ensure all protected customers who are overseas can stay in their accommodation until they are due to travel home. If customers are asked to pay again for accommodation, they should send a claim to the CAA on their return home so that a refund can be considered. Those customers protected under Dream Holidays' ATOL should receive a refund.

Contact Details

More information about the claims process is available on the CAA’s website: Air Travel Organisers' Licensing | ATOL

ATOL-protected Dream Holidays' customers who are currently abroad and experiencing difficulties should contact the CAA for more information on 0044 (0)161 444 5810. Those with forward bookings requiring general advice about refunds under the ATOL scheme should go to the CAA website or can contact the CAA on 08444 933037.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

I read this today, another bites the dust! so sad. Luckily I had my trip to Greece last year! News in is that BAA has been ordered to sell Stanstead ( which has cheap flights to Sharm ) and either Glasgow or Edinburgh


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sierranabq said:


> I read this today, another bites the dust! so sad. Luckily I had my trip to Greece last year! News in is that BAA has been ordered to sell Stanstead ( which has cheap flights to Sharm ) and either Glasgow or Edinburgh




Glasgow also flies direct to Sharm using cheap flights

Stanstead is without doubt my worse nightmare


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

I have only flown once from Stanstead. I wonder if more pull out of Egypt espec as tourism is down 50% from last year.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sierranabq said:


> I have only flown once from Stanstead. I wonder if more pull out of Egypt espec as tourism is down 50% from last year.




Yes we did a thread on it a few months ago.. cant remember who has pulled out but certainly people have and they diverted their flights to Spain


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sierranabq said:


> I have only flown once from Stanstead. I wonder if more pull out of Egypt espec as tourism is down 50% from last year.


And that's 50% down from the lowest ever season in the recession so that's bad news for Egypt's economy.

It is no longer viable for many Tour Operators to keep hotels open and as fuel surcharges can double the average flight costs, holiday-makers and seasonal owners wishing to use their investment properties will be thinking twice about that extra visit this year.

Now the regime never expected that, did they?


Eco-Mariner


----------

